# The Ear dance examples...



## Klaus13 (May 18, 2010)

I have read alot about ears going up,and know that every dog is different..

From 7-10 weeks old now,I have watched my boys ears go from down to one up with the tip flopped,to down,but facing behind his head.

I admit i'm as much worried as every other GSD owner when it comes to knowing when and if my boys ears will go up.

Are there any examples that could be shared,pics from pup to adult maybe that can show those such as myself the ear stages.

Preferably not been taped or glued.
Klaus at 7 weeks









Klaus at about 9weeks









Klaus at about 10weeks(today)


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I posted some pics of Halo's ear dance here: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...eeks-vet-said-glue-tape-them.html#post1831753


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Here is my Chiefy. His ears were a riot.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Oh fer cute!! :wub:


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Argos at 8 weeks.









Argos at 9 weeks.









Argos at 11 weeks.









Argos at 12 weeks.









Argos at 16 weeks.









I sort missed the next ear stage where both ears went out to the sides flying nun-stle...but here he is at 7 months...Ears up!


----------



## gsd_bella (Aug 6, 2006)

Ryker did an ear dance too, his ears were up from 6 - 8 weeks, then did an ear dance for a couple of weeks. He is 12 weeks now


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Just check out that video. In that video (yeah she's going crazy) she has them both down, one up, both up and both down again. 

She's getting five months old now.


----------



## Klaus13 (May 18, 2010)

Wow!! Indra's just a ball of energy!! Kinda glad I have my other dogs to help wear each other out!! Don't think I would be able to handle running in the house like that either! She's a cutie! And her ears ARE wild!!


----------

